# What do you use to process credit cards?



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to start accepting credit cards. Can you recommend any programs that you use that are secure and low cost?

I was thinking Google checkout, but I am not sure if you can accept payments such as $1,287 without setting it up on a website shopping cart. If that makes sense?

I'd like something that I can e-mail the homeowner the payment due and they can click a link and pay it!

Thanks for your responses


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hands down, PayPal will meet your needs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Ken, I have used paypal before on a couple smaller jobs and it worked great.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been researching this 

http://www.thetransactiongroup.net/dialpay-processing/

I think I might go ahead and do this, It's kind of neat and will get the job done on site


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We just get the number and call it in.

http://www.moneris.com/

It doesn't get any simpler than that.
Money is in the bank next day, at 1.89%


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that 1.89% the final cost with everything included or are there additional fees George?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Is that 1.89% the final cost with everything included or are there additional fees George?


$5 a month service fee as well.


----------



## BMPAINTGUY (Sep 24, 2009)

paypal without a doubt..


----------



## Solution Industries (Oct 4, 2009)

PayPal is expensive - 2.9%.
If its over $3K it drops to 2.5%, but same right up to $10K. Ouch. source

Sure, there's no monthly fees but who wants to pay a $200 transaction fee?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I go PayPal, wouldn't do it any other way. I have processed 2 credit card transaction in the last year or so. One with a merchant service and the other through paypal. they both cost about the the same. If I had everyday transaction or once or twice a month id be looking at my options. PayPal is good for the 2 or 3 times a year transaction. I like the fact that you don't handle the credit information, for Identy theft reason.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Much easier set up and less hassles with PayPal. And the prices are about the same as for merchant accounts. Paypal might not be justified for merchants who have 100s of transactions/week, but for me, it suffices for the 5-10 credit card transactions I need to process every couple of months.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just cancelled my merchant account...fee's too high. Will begin using Paypal!


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

Check My Invoices Version 10 from Avanquest.com. You can get a 3 month free trial with their services. For me it worked excellent. You can charge the card directly from the Invoice Software and I think you can integrate the software to websites. Moreover it has a lot of features for small business.


----------

